# Removing powder coating



## TheDXjedi (Mar 28, 2017)

What is the best technique for removing powder coat off of old bicycle parts ? Any help is greatly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2017)

A hammer & chisel.


----------



## John (Mar 28, 2017)

aircraft paint remover


----------



## Shawn (May 6, 2017)

If you haven't access to a good sandblaster then paint stripper is your best choice. Wear eye protection ! Cheap rubber gloves too. I like the "gel" consistency better than the real thick goopy stuff. There'll be more elbow grease involved than blasting, may take multiple applications. Will also be some sanding, wire brushing and scraping with putty knife/screw driver to get into the tight spots. No matter what finish you apply afterwards thoroughly wash your parts with soap and water before applying the new finish. Baking soda and water rinse helps neutralize the acidic chemicals left behind by the stripper. Be careful to protect your eyes and skin ! Sandblasting is the easier choice, especially if you take it in someplace and pay. Perspective, you'll spend $10-20 on stripper for a whole bike, that much again on safety glasses, gloves, cheap paint brushes, and other cleaning supplies. You're gonna spend half a day on just the frame. If your local body shop, engine rebuilding shop, sandblasting service charges $50 or less for just the frame that's not unreasonable. Powder coat in certain instances can be a total bear to blast off. Two coat metallic (base/clear) especially. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2017)

John said:


> aircraft paint remover



X 2


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2017)




----------



## rideahiggins (May 7, 2017)

I've heard gasket stripper for car engines works. I've never tried it.


----------



## bairdco (May 7, 2017)

Also depends on the quality of the powdercoat.

I have an industrial sandblaster, and it can take forever to cut through a thick coat.

Depending on what you're building, powdercoat makes a great primer. Since it's already sealed the metal, rough it up a bit with sandpaper, and paint over it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 7, 2017)

bairdcos got it right,Scuff it up and use it as the primer


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2017)

Higgins Forever & Bairdco . . . Actually powder coat does make for an excellent primer. Even comes in black, grey and red "primer" colors. You need only a fine scotch brite pad and some elbow grease to knock the shine off and start laying on the paint of your choice.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 19, 2018)

TheDXjedi said:


> What is the best technique for removing powder coat off of old bicycle parts ? Any help is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I take them back powder coat place ,very cheep to blast off


----------

